# Inyectar Video compuesto en TV antiguo



## saturos belmont

Hola , de antemano gracias por su atensión . Quisiera saber si puedo adaptar entradas de audio y video a un televisor viejo que solo cuenta con entrada de antena .
 Hasta donde se la entrada es en la etapa de salida del sintonizador y entrada del amplificador de video ( la de audio es muy facil ) ¿ se puede ?.
 Agradecere sus respuestas


----------



## EBER  DAVID

Esos tipos  de conversores  de   audio  y  videos  a   señal  de  rf  hay  para  comprarlos.
pero  también  se  puede  adaptar   facilmente . hay  varias  opciones  .  la  primera

- conseguir  un  vhs  antiguo.   esos  vhs tienen  un  tipo  de  sintonizador,  masa bien  es  un  conversor   de  video  a  rf solo  necesitas  darle  alimentacion    y  conectar  las  entradas  y  salidas

- lo  otro  es   colocar  un  conversos   esos  los  encuentras  en  los  juegos, no   me  acuerdo   como se   llaman son  los anteriores a  los   play  station    esos  con  casset  

ahi   encontraras  un  circuito  que  le  puedes  adaptar  yo  siempre  lo he  hecho  adios


----------



## pipeneitor

un modulador de video realizaria ese trabajo, yo lo hago con mi tv para poder conectarle el dvd, existen unos economicos en el mercado, mas sin embargo tratare de eviarte los planos de uno, no te garantizo nada.


----------



## falko1125

hola....comprate la cajita conversora de audio y video a vhf ,,de sega,,sale como $9.00...la desarmas y te dice  todo lo referente a la conexion ,,le pones un 7805. o lo alimentas con el propio tv,yo los coloco adentro..le dejas un chicote de cable coaxial por fuera y lo enchufas ala entrada de vhf .cuando sea nescesario...tambien le podes poner una llave ...tenes que tener cuidado ...en que parte de la entrada de vhf lo conectes ..algunos tv,s tienen desacople por capacitores y si lo conectas mal ..te patea o te vuela la fente del tv ....

espero te ayude mi respuesta.....


----------



## pedro lugo

como ya se te dijo los nintendos viejos (de Cassette) tienen ese conversor y esta en forma modular solo tiene cuatro cablecitos, a veces tres y ellos son: la alimentacion (5 voltios), la tierra (cuando trae 4 es porque 2 de ellos son tierra) y la señal (1 de los cables es señal la otra tierra).  la entrada ya viene lista para usar, solo conectas y listo. Lo mas sabio es que lo coloques externamente.


----------



## gastonx

falko1125  te consulto, en el modulo sega indica en la placa  5v, gn (tierra supongo), <, >.  estos ultimos signos deberian ser audio y video,  cual es cual??  probe en ambas posiciones y nada.  Todo alimentado con un 7805 y todas las masas a chasis,  esta bien?   en que le he errado?  gracias. saludos desde Parana.


----------



## thorv

Tengo la misma duda del qeu inicio este tema.

Encontre un esquema de un transmisor de TV, que puede ser util en este caso.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm

Pero agradeceria alguien que pueda modificar ese esquema y nos proporcione una salida BNC para conectar al TV.

Gracias.


----------



## fidodido18

Hola amigos de Foros de electronica lo que pasa es que necesito buscar la manera de converir una entrada de cable coaxial a RCA pero que no sea por medio de un VHS porque la idea es que la pantalla no se coloqe de color azul al pasar por un canal danado, ya he buscado en internet pero no he encotrado ninguna, solo consigo de la forma inversa, es decir, RCA a Coaxial.
Desde ya gracias..


----------



## capitanp

querido *fidodido18* replanteate lo que pedis
Ya entendimos lo que pedis no es un modulador de video al cual le injects una señal de video y obtenes en un canal determinado la imagen.

_o lo que queres es alreves del coaxil juntar _todos los canales_ y sacar video por un RCA

_siendo mas logicos no queres un sintonizador con salida de audio y video
Saludos


----------



## fidodido18

Disculpen que no me sepa explicar, lo que pasa es que me encontre un decodficardor para mi pais que pubicaron en pablin, pero en mi ciudad el tvcable llega por un cable coaxial, entonces en el diagrama de pablin la entrada es RCA pero solo la parte de viedo porque el audio llega intacto.
La idea es la siguiente, 
1. Convertir la entrada coaxial (del tvcable) a rca (las de video, amarillo-rojo-blanco)
2. Pasarla por el decodificador para arreglar la imagen.
3. Regresar la imagen de nuevo de RCA a coaxial para conectarla a la tv.
Nos se si encontremos otra solucion a esto, ya que la idea es no tener que abrir un vhs para obtener la imagen.
Gracias..


----------



## randall

hola, fidodido18, esa pregunta me la habia estado haciendo desde hace tiempo, pero nunca he podido encontrarle la solucion, le agradeceria q nos colaboren.

muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp

y si desarmas el televisor


----------



## randall

hola, viejo la gracia de esto es no desarmar nada, pues si no ya lo habriamos hecho hace rato.


----------



## capitanp

entonces no es tan complicado nesesitas un sintonizador para obtener A/V y luego el modulador para convertir A/V a un canal determinado (3 o 4)
Eso nesesitas
si estas dispuesto a armar el decodificador , el sintonizador y el modulador ; entonces tenes la experiencia suficiente como tara montar el deco en el televisor (que seria la opcion mas conveniente)
Saludos


----------



## fidodido18

¿Qué mas capitanp? gracias por la ayuda, pero como podriamos hacer lo que nos dices?? yo se ensamblar el circuito porque me lo dieron, pero sinceramente me gustaria no tocar nada de una tele porque yo se muy poco de eso....
la idea es tratar de hacerlo todo por fuera y que no se toque nada, y la tele quede normal, resiviendo la señal como si fuera la enviada por la misma compañia de TVcable solo que ya decodificada.
capitanp si me puedes ayudar con esta duda te lo agradeceria mucho..
desde ya gracias.


----------



## Yuneiky

Soy un aficionado de la electrónica y tengo la misma pregunta para quien pueda ayudarme, pero si lo compras en el mercado no tiene gracia el “qui” del asunto es construirlo uno mismo, Además en mi caso particular no tengo posibilidad de comprarlo porque vivo en cuba y eso aquí no lo hay en ningún lugar. les agradecería si me facilitaran un plano o circuito de como hacerlo.


----------



## mana1612

Hola amigos del foro 
Este televisor con antena funciona espectacular unos colores hermosos, pero no tiene entrada de A/V y he probado de todo tipo de moduladores de RF que he sacado de VCR e inclusive Alguna VCR en PAL N y NTSC y no logro que se vea a color. 
Tiene un UPC1384C como IC jungla, pero no consigo información, parece que es binorma pero cambia de forma automatica y creo que hay esta el problema. 
Alguien tiene información de este integrado, esquema del chasis o algo similar?


----------



## luisgrillo

en las casas de electronica hay conversores A/V a RF, 
y de donde sacaste la VCR PAL N?

si tu tv es de color, en la entrada de RF con un conversor se debe de ver a color


----------



## mana1612

En realidad no quisiera gastar un mango, esos conversores supongo que debe tener un modulador de RF y yo tengo como 6 de estos, ahora tengo en mi mano uno que tiene un IC UPC1508c, cristal, transformador de RF, etc. todo metido en una cajita metálica con una salida de RF, una llave selectora canal 3 o 4 y una ficha de 6 pines (Video IN, GND, 5Volt, GND, audio IN, GND).
He leído en otros foros (que no puedo mostrar)que han querido hacer lo mismo, han gastado en conversores y el problema sigue.

Quizás dije una ganzada con eso de VCR PAL N, no conozco mucho de videograbadoras, pero en realidad lo que he hecho es colocar un DVD al Televisor a través de este modulador que lo saque de una VCR, y puedo cambiar el sistema del DVD a NTSC, PAL N y otros que ahora no recuerdo. Puedo escuchar y ver los DVD pero en blanco y negro.   

Yo creo que el problema esta en la jungla del TV se debe cambiar de sistema o el color killer debe estar actuando, pero como no tengo información alguna ya sea del IC UPC1384C o del chasis del TV no puedo hacer mucho.
En esta pagina sale algo sobre este integrado pero no me es suficiente http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news15/nota05.htm


----------



## Tomasito

Para probar lo del Family Game, no hace ni falta desarmarla para probar. Conectás la fuente de 9v, el audio y el video a las salidas(si, al revez), y la salida de RF al TV. No hay que prender el videojuego, asi solo funciona.
Es más, conectando una antenita en la salida de RF tienen una mini-emisora, prueben!


----------



## mana1612

Bueno gracias por el dato, creo tener una family Game, voy a probar y luego les cuento. Por sierto ya consegui el esquema del televisor y al parecer no es binorma, pero si veo bien los canales de aire debe ser PAL N, corriganme si no es asi.
Voy a revisar el TV, la parte del croma mas que nada, para corroborar si realmente es el esquema que tengo y asegurarme que sistema es.
luego les cuento, Gracias.


----------



## N

Buenas. Explico brevemente lo que quiero hacer. Tengo un adaptador SG RF UNIT para Sega Genesis que intento revivir (fotos mas abajo).

Tengo una TV muy vieja (aunque con una imagen impecable) que no cuenta con las entrada para Audio y Video tipo RCA. Investigando mucho vi foros donde sugerian el uso de los adaptadores que venian en la Nintendo. Lo unico que logre conseguir es el adaptador de sega. Aqui las imagenes:

Tapa frontal






Tapa trasera





Interior









Bueno, el aparato no cuenta con una entrada convencional, sino una propia de Sega. Como veran en las imagenes, tiene 4 cables de entrada y una salida a RF. Los cables tienen al costado una letra impresa sobre la placa. Asi:

Rojo - A
Amarillo - V
Blanco - B
Marron - C

Que significan? Yo supuse que uno (el amarillo) es la entrada de video, el marron es la masa y el rojo y blanco los dos canales de audio. Hice esa conexion pero aun no tengo imagen ni audio al conectarlo a la TV. 
Ademas, tengo otro inconveniente: No cuento con tv-cable, por lo que me es practicamente imposible saber si le atine al canal 13 con el sintonizador de la TV 

¿Alguien intento hacer algo parecido? ¿Sabe alguien si el aparato hace realmente lo que yo creo, o es un adaptador especial para el videojuego?

Muchas gracias!

--
P/D: Mis disculpas por la falta de acentos, pero es un teclado hebreo-español


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El aparato que tienes es muy similar al que está aquí: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tomasito

Acá tenés el pinout de las patitas del conector que tiene el cable:
http://pinouts.ru/Game/sega2_pinout.shtml
(si no era ese, es este http://pinouts.ru/Game/sega1_pinout.shtml)


Aparentemente si va por el canal 13.


Lo que veo que te olvidaste, fue de alimentarlo con 5 volts 
Recordá que por RF no le van a mandar audio stereo..
Tendrías que tener un cable para masa, uno de video, uno de audio, y uno de alimentación (5 volts).

Por la foto el marrón es masa seguro.

Y seguramente por lo que queda, sería:
Rojo = +5V
Amarillo = Video
Blanco = Audio


Salu2!


EDIT: Leyendo lo que pusiste de las letras al lado de los cables, parece que es así:
Amarillo = Video
Rojo = Audio
Blanco = +5V
Marrón = Masa (Común, o negativo, como quieras llamarle)

Seguramente sea así


----------



## N

@elaficionado: Muchas gracias, el circuito es muy interesante. Está anotado como futuro proyecto 

@DriX: En el momento que conseguí el aparato me pareció muy extraño que no necesite alimentación! Así que lo ignoré por completo  ops: Lo que decís tiene mucho sentido y es sin dudas la solución. Apenas tenga un minuto libre de la universidad pruebo tu aporte y comunico resultados. Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## charlito83

Hola Fidodido18.

Fue una emoción enorme saber que hay alguien en el mundo que tiene exactamente el mismo problema que yo.
Pudiste solucionarlo? de ser así, podrás decirme como has hecho?

Gracias y saludos
Matías


----------



## choson

Hey tambien tengo ese problema!! aunque no e probado pense que solo con conectar el Cable coaxial al Vhs y del vhs sacar los cables de audio y video y conectralos al tv tendria suficionte para ver los canales!!!! 

 Creo q me e desanimadooooo!!! 

Diossssssss!!!!

Ya probaron asi???


----------



## choson

Ya probe y si se puede jeje!!! 

saludois y buena vibra


----------



## egimeno

Buenos días.
Tengo una consulta bastante particular. Necesito meter una señal de video compuesto standard a una TV antigua. La TV es uan Sharp Color de 14" del año 91.
Pueden ver la foto aqui: http://img.ebayanuncios.es/f2/78/f2785348b1c8718aaa97c4b66e9ba98f_vip.jpg
La televisión lógicamente no tiene ninguna entrada de video compuesto ni de scart ni nada, de ahi la gracia del reto. Ya sé que lo más práctico es comprar una tv nueva, pero para mi esto es un reto con una tele que compré hace 18 años para mi nuevo Spectrum 48K...
Pensé que podía encontrar señal de video compuesto a la salida del sintonizador, pero mirando esquemas de otros sintonizadores (no encuentro el de mi tv)  veo que el sintonizador saca señal de IF. Esta señal luego entra en un IC cuya referencia no me da ninguna pista en Intenet, pero deduzco que de este IC podrá salir video compuesto, dondo yo ahi interrumpiría la pista y metería mi señal.

Como no tengo nada claro por donde seguir, me gustaría que me manifestarais vuestra opinión pues no tengo claro si podré conseguir lo que me propongo...

Saludos y gracias.
Eduardo


----------



## elosciloscopio

mejor consiguete un modulador de UHF en el que inyectar la señal.
luego su salida la conectas a la entrada de RF del TV

es posible que encuentres uno de esos moduladores en un reproductor de vhs antiguo, pero no estoy seguro

saludos!


----------



## egimeno

Si, es mi último recurso, ya usé hace tiempo un módulo IC específico que encontré que muy a medida para esto (VCC, Video IN, Audio IN, GND y RF Out) pero quería evitarme dos conversiones innecesarias de señal (Video a RF en el modulador y Rf a video en el sintonizador interno), por eso propongo esta cuestion. 
Gracias


----------



## elbrujo

Tienes que encontrar en el diagrama la salida del sintonizador entra a la FI y seguidamente esta la etapa de video. Busca donde diga "Luminancia" postea el diagrama. Tienes osciloscopio? puedes buscarlo con el. Luego tendras que hacer con un transistor una adaptacion de baja impedancia. Puede pasar que el video te llegue invertido y tendras que hacer dos etapas una de inversion y otra de adaptacion.


----------



## egimeno

Si, esa sería la idea. La tele solo tiene dos integrados. Miré la numeración del que va a la salida del sintonizador (pin IF) y no encontré NADA en internet. Y con el número de chasis busqué algún esquema y tampoco. Luego miro de nuevo el número y lo pongo aqui por si alguien puede aportar algo. El problema es lo antigua que es ('91)
Sí que tengo osciloscopio. Leí bastante hace años sobre fundamentos de TV pero lo tengo muy oxidado. Por lo que ví en otros esquemas de tv que podrían ser parecidas, la salida del chip de IF tiene una amplitud de 2.2Vpp, video compuesto es 1Vpp, por eso la adaptación, no?
Espero daros más datos en breve, también pondré foto por si alguien le suena el esquema por otro fabricante...

Por otro lado, asumo que el IC de IF saca de la señal también el audio, no? Necesito también cogerlo por algún lado aunque me preocupa menos pues siempre puedo meter un miniamplificador de audio con un LM386 y conectarlo diréctamente al altavoz...

Gracias!


----------



## elosciloscopio

igual una foto de la placa por ambas caras nos ayudaría


saludos


----------



## egimeno

Si, intentaré hacerla esta misma tarde, muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que si el otro integrado es el de croma seguro encontrás informaciòn en internet, y por una de sus patas le entra video compuesto.


----------



## egimeno

Ok, sacaré foto de ambas caras, y detalle de la codificación de ambos IC's, así como de nº de chasis.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa un VHS, si tienes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio

coincido con elaficionado, te trará menos problemas modular la señal


saludos


----------



## egimeno

Ya, pero como dije antes (leer arriba):
1.-Es un poco reto hacerlo así. No descarto rendirme y acabar con un modulador de UHF
2.-Me evito dos conversiones de señal (VC->RF->VC)


----------



## elbrujo

No tiene que modular nada, simplemente "extraer" video por un lado y audio por otro. Nada complejo. Hay que encontrar el punto adecuado y adaptar la salida cable blindado y conectores. Nada mas..

La señal de video la tienes aca: http://www.macuarium.com/actual/especiales/2003/04/29_senyalesvideo.shtml alli esta con croma que es esa escalerita que se ve. La rafaga(burst) es para el color tampoco te interesa. Postea que integrados tienes despues de la FI te daras cuenta porque estan todo blindado por arriba y si el tv es bueno por abajo tambien. Sabes identificar el circuito de color? porque desde ese cicrcuito y el de RF es lo que tenes que buscar.. Busca la linea de retardo(un rectangulito)  y un cristal de cuarzo.

Postea los CI que lo buscamos alguna pata de ellos tenes el video compuesto. Desde alli se abre a la etapa de audio.. tienes que buscar lo mismo, el pre de audio para poder sacar una conexion de linea RCA


----------



## egimeno

Ya he hecho las taréas. El chasis es PWBF1745CE
Como aquí no sabía subir imágenes he creado un artículo completo con todas las fotos en mi web
Espero vuestras aportaciones, muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## elbrujo

El cuadrado verde debajo del yugo es la linea de retardo, con lo que ese chip como veras en la placa dice CHROMA en ingles. Busca donde diga luminancia puede estar en el mismo o en otro. Mide con el osciloscopio con antena o cable puesto para que tenga video hasta que encuentres en alguna pata la curva enviada. Busca si encuentras el circuito o diagrama en internet y postea


----------



## egimeno

Ok, lo dejo para mañana. Entonces si localizo una pata en la qu el osciloscopio me detecte ese patrón, asumo que esa señal ya es video compuesto, puedo cortarla y meter en su lugar (si las tensiones coinciden) video compuesto, no?
El chip de croma es entrada o salida de video? Es decir, la señal que yo meta debe entrar el chip por esa pata, o salir a donde vaya la pata del chip? Porque yo cortaré ahi para que la señal del sintonizador no interfiera... 

El audio también debe estar en ese IC?

Gracias!!


----------



## elbrujo

Si hay un solo chip la señal entrara y saldra ya que la misma es necesaria para color y para los circuitos de deflexion (osciladores)

Cuando midas con el osciloscopio, fijate que la señal se movera la componente de video que es la imagen misma. Los pulsos de costado los tendras quietos. 

Desde esa señal se dividira entonces hacia la parte de horizontal y vertical y otra parte para el audio. En este caso eslo mas sencillo ya que levantas el cable de la pata central y alli tendras audio controlado con ese potenciometro. Si lo quieres sin control es la pata opuesta a la de masa...

Al cortar el impreso el sintonizador no alterara tu entrada de video como monitor.. que quieres conectar en el? una camara? busca el circuito si se te complica y lo vemos, es simple pero teniendo la info.. 

*Edito:*Cuando sospeches que tienes la señal de video, saca la antena o cable de rf y mira la curva si se aplasta o si el componente de video se dispersa representando la lluvia de no señal..


----------



## egimeno

Ya he sacado las señales del chip de croma con el osciloscopio. Las he añadido al final de mi atículo: ENLACE
Agradeceré cualquier aportación...

Gracias!
Eduardo


----------



## elbrujo

*Bien bien Eduardo! *bueno ahora tenemos que ver donde entra esa señal es decir cortar la pista que va hacia el vertical y el horizontal. La señal que buscamos es la que esta negativa. Al estar viendo un canal cualquiera la imagen no se ve como la expuesta anteriormente de la escalerita que corresponde a un modulador de video para ajuste de video y croma.

Hay 4 vpp ese dato lo vamos a usar si ese nivel es necesario para el resto de las etapas. Normalmente es 1vpp de llegar a necesitarlo habra que amplificar..

Proximo paso entrar desde el corte  hacia el vertical/horizontal donde pasa ese video con tu entrada directa de la otra fuente. Podes desacoplar con un capacitor. Cables blindados y lo mas corto posible.

Y vemos en el TV que se ve y como se ve.. alli determinariamos si hay que amplificar.. obviamente con el osciloscopio ya tenemos la señal de referencia que esta esperando contra la de la otra fuente..


----------



## egimeno

Has visto la señal en pata 11? Te lo digo porque varias razones parecen apuntar a que es lo que necesito DIRECTAMENTE por:

-Ya viene con 1Vpp
-Está en la fase correcta (SYNC abajo)
-SYNC está más limpio que en la anterior
-Y sobre todo, creo haber detectado que el M51393AP es compatible, y de este si que he encontrado PDF (ENLACE) y en la pata 11 dice VIDEO IN.

Merece la pena probar, no? Corto la pista y le meto directamente al pin 11 video compuesto, no?

Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon

Muy interesante su platica sobre inyectar vídeo a una tv antiguo, me va a servir para revivir un sony!!!

Saludos y suerte!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio

egimeno dijo:


> Has visto la señal en pata 11? Te lo digo porque varias razones parecen apuntar a que es lo que necesito DIRECTAMENTE por:
> 
> -Ya viene con 1Vpp
> -Está en la fase correcta (SYNC abajo)
> -SYNC está más limpio que en la anterior
> -Y sobre todo, creo haber detectado que el M51393AP es compatible, y de este si que he encontrado PDF (ENLACE) y en la pata 11 dice VIDEO IN.
> 
> Merece la pena probar, no? Corto la pista y le meto directamente al pin 11 video compuesto, no?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Antes de nada, fijate de donde viene esa señal de video, ya que tienes que cortar desdel principio, porque sinó, unos circuitos pueden acabar recibiendo tu señal y otros la suya 

-------

utilizaste esas posiciones del osciloscopio que dicen TV, AC, LF y todo eso?
pensaba que no servian para nada  en el mio no veo ninguna diferencia 
espero que no este estropeado 


saludos


----------



## egimeno

En cuanto al osciloscopio, la verdad es que siempre había usado el trigger en modo normal, pero me sonaba que el modo TV estaba para eso, para detectar el Hsync de la tv, así que probé y si que sincronizaba bien.
En cuanto a lo de vere la señal, casi que me es más rápido y práctico probar que investigar, pues no encuentro por ningún lado el esquema, y no me cuesta nada cortar la pista y meterle la señal de un DVD un momento.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al final después de tanta vuelta terminaste confirmando con la más sencilla que te había sugerido . . . ver cual pata es VIDEO IN en el datasheet de croma 

Te dejo los nombres de dos integrados idénticos que utilicé hace años para hacer algo igual :   KA2186 o TEA2014 son switchs de video

Si tenés que invertir video lo podés hacer con un BC548 o con un integrado específico : TDA5850

En un caso de chasis vivo tuve que entrar con un transformadorcito de ferrita relación 1:1 que hice con el núcleo de ferrita de un adaptador de impedancias de antena, eran 4 o 5 espiras , mucho no me acuerdo lo hice por prueba y error , ahh y también te sirve para invertir video según lo pongas en fase o no !

http://oh3tr.ele.tut.fi/~ftp/video/videoinv.gif

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/decoder/index.htm

Suerte !


----------



## elbrujo

Si si, cuando postie me confundi con el epigrafe fijate que hablo de señal negativa.. cortando!..  y postia! vamos que lo tenemos..


----------



## egimeno

DOSMETROS: Entiendo que lo que me mandas son dos IC's para usar como selector de video, es así? Realmente lo que quiero es sustituir la entrada original (sintonizador) por una nueva entrada definitiva desde un decodificador de TDT (o DVB-T), aquí en España la TV analógica ha dejado de funcionar, con lo que la entrada desde el sintonizador original ya no tiene sentido.
En cuanto a invertir el video, creo que no, en la pata 11 veo con el osciloscopio el HSYNC abajo, y entiendo que eso es video sin invertir, correcto? Es lo mismo que saldrá del decodificador, no?
Lo que puede que me toque hacer es amplificarlo, pues en el datasheet dice que la entrada 11 trabaja con 2Vpp mientras que el video compuesto standard es 1Vpp, no?

ELBRUJO: Efectivamente creo que lo tengo, a ver si este fin de semana dedico un rato a probar a cortar la pista y meterle el video compuesto externo desde decodificador, tengo que ver también el tema de la amplitud...

Seguiré compartiendo experiencias, muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## elbrujo

Y nos vas a tener hasta el fin de semana!!  vi que dice 2 volt proba a ver que nivel de negro tenes o si te sale lavadito..


----------



## egimeno

Lo siento  Para medir el nivel de negro, calibro el osciloscopio en 0V, mido video, y supuestamente el cuadro debe estar entre 0 y 0.7 y HSYNC en -0.3 V ? Es así? Todo esto referenciado a la masa del chip de croma, no?


----------



## elbrujo

Me referia mirando en la pantalla... Si no te sincroniza es que el nivel es bajo 
En mi osciloscopio tengo un tp de 1vpp ahi calibras, no se en el tuyo..


----------



## egimeno

Entendido, si, en el mio también lo hay, es un Hameg de 35 MHz. Probaré la señal y os cuento. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok, igual fijate que no tenga chasis vivo para no electrificar tu equipo , ahí podrian ir los transformadorcitos de aislacion.

Suerte !


----------



## egimeno

Ohhh, mi gozo en un pozo. Acabo de hacer la prueba. He cortado la pista que entra al pin 11 del IC de croma, he puenteado el pin 11 a masa, y nada, sigue viendose la señal sintonizada perfectamente (o casi perfecta, estaba con una antena de alambre).
Como puedo conseguir localizar el datasheet del IC de croma? (IX0195CE-A) ?
Muchas gracias!
Eduardo


----------



## egimeno

Puntualizo pues no se si me he explicado bien. No he inyectado ninguna señal en el pin 11, simplemente le he aislado de donde suponía que tomaba la señal, derivandolo a masa para garantizar que no recibe por inducción señal alguna del IC de IF, y sigue apareciendo la imagen en todos los canales... Es decir, esa no es la entrada de video

Esto ha avanzado, he encontrado en la web que el equivalente al IX0204CE es el IX0464CE (IF) y el del IX0195CE es el IX0457CE (Croma). De casualidad he encontrado un esquema de otro TV (C1410) que utiliza estos dos IC's equivalentes, en los que se ve perfectamente el trazado de la señal de croma (enlace), así que solo me queda probar a meter video compuesto por el pin 29, y si llevara señal demasiado baja, ponerlo a la salida del IC de IF, pin 29 (Video Out).
Probaré y os cuento...
Saludos


----------



## elbrujo

Si ok, prueba por los otros pines.. 
*Edito*: se ve mal el pdf pero alcanzo a ver abajo las señales, la primera que dice pin 1 pero no se a que CI corresponde es la compuesta de video


----------



## redo

yo tengo el esquema de tu tele es una elbe chasis ps-1 ,(si te hiziese falta te lo escaneo) debes localizar el q202 (sc107b) , prueba a cortar la pista que entra por la base ,y suelda hay un cable con video,si se ve mal (sincronismo mal) ,conecta el cable al emisor del transistor directamente (deja la pista de la base cortada).






con respecto al sonido te marco 2 puntos donde conectar,si se satura mucho el volumen
deberas añadir un potenciometro antes de atacar el ic de sonido .


----------



## egimeno

Bueno bueno bueno!!! Esta información es ORO! Además el esquema en español y todo! 
Esa TV lleva el mismo chasis que la mía? Porque la mía es una Sharp C1403. El caso es que la parte de esquema que pones si que parece que es 100%.
Pues lo tengo fácil así, no puedo colarme! Al ver el IC de audio en tu esquema me hace pensar que solo recuerdo haber visto dos IC's, IF y Croma, pero es posible que se me escapara el de audio.
Espero poder sacar un rato esta tarde para probarlo. Mil gracias!!


----------



## egimeno

Cooooonseguido!!!




Lo he conectado directamente al emisor del Q202, y tiene señal suficiente! Mañana cablearé todo en condiciones y probaré el sonido. Luego voy a poner un relé accionado desde el led de encendido del TDT, y completado.
Mil gracias por todas las aportaciones!
Saludos.
Eduardo


----------



## redo

si quieres hacer un conmutador de video electronico puedes usar 
el tea2014



http://gifpdf.ic-on-line.cn/0012/tea2014a_9894700001.gif

http://www.vdrportal.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=2485

es un conmutador de video , es decir conmuta entre 2 entradas de video (una seria la interna del tv y otra la externa del tdt) ,cuando le metes los 12v por uno de sus pines ,este conmutado lo puedes hacer con el euroconector.






si lo que quieres es conmutar el rele , puedes meterlo dentro de la tele
y conmutarlo con los 12v del pin 8 del euroconector (el que sale del tdt)

es decir ,  cuando se enciende el tdt ,por el pin 8 saca 12 voltios (se usa para el conmutado
automatico a modo av, en tv con euroconector) y cuando lo apagas se pone a 0 voltios
asi con esta tension podras activar el relé.


----------



## egimeno

Gracias Redo, realmente no quiero conmutar video, esto ya lo tratamos más arriba en el foro, como sabes aqui ya no tiene más sentido la TV analógica así que el sintonizador interno quedará muerto de por vida, entrará fijo el TDT. Lo que quiero es que al encender el TDT se encienda la TV, no se me habia ocurrido sacarlo por el Scart, probaré si genera esa señal mi TDT, pues la idea era colocar un transistor en el led de power del TDT y de ahi a un relé que interrumpiera la alimentación del TV, pero si la señal de la pata 8 funciona, más cómodo, meto un relé de 12v diréctamente.
Gracias!


----------



## redo

si algo asi seria ,para no sobrecargar la linea de 12v del tv 
corta la patilla de alimentacion de 12v del tuner (que ya no lo vas a usar)
y coje de hay lo 12v.


----------



## egimeno

Pero en la TV no necesito 12v... La idea sería alimentar un relé de 12v diréctamente desde la salida 8 (Switch) del Scart del TDT(primero ver si aguanta la carga), y en la salida del relé pasar la alimentación de 220v de la TV para interrumpirla, y dejar el interruptor de la TV siempre encendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

También podés ponerle un MOC + triac, desde los 12 y con una resistencia limitadora manejarías solo el led del MOC .

Suerte!


----------



## egimeno

Pues efectivamente igual me sale mejor con triac, menos consumo, no suena, y no se gasta... En la TV pone consumo 35W, poquita cosa.


----------



## elbrujo

O un CD4066.................


----------



## egimeno

Ok, el tema de audio y video superado. He soldado diréctamente cables apantallados a las patas (internamente) del scart hasta los puntos comentados en la placa de la TV, y se vé y suena perfectamente. Lo que me está dando guerra es la salida de Switching (pin 8 de scart). Lo mido con un voltímetro y la tensión varía mucho, apagado salen 4-6V y encendido salen 8-15v, muy variante. He probado a meterle diréctamente la bobina de un relé de 12v y no puede con él. Creo que voy a tener que meter transistor-relé o triac...


----------



## redo

egimeno dijo:


> Ok, el tema de audio y video superado. He soldado diréctamente cables apantallados a las patas (internamente) del scart hasta los puntos comentados en la placa de la TV, y se vé y suena perfectamente. Lo que me está dando guerra es la salida de Switching (pin 8 de scart). Lo mido con un voltímetro y la tensión varía mucho, apagado salen 4-6V y encendido salen 8-15v, muy variante. He probado a meterle diréctamente la bobina de un relé de 12v y no puede con él. Creo que voy a tener que meter transistor-relé o triac...



creo que en emision 4:3 saca 12v y en 16:9 6v ,quizá deberas meter el transistor y jugar con las resistencias de base y base-masa para que conmute ok.


----------



## egimeno

Efectivamente la teoría es esa, 6v para 16:9 y 12v para 4:3, pero en mi caso saca 6v para apagado... Eso sin carga, es posible que metiendo una resistencia a masa la cosa cambie... Luego pruebo.


----------



## redo

como te han dicho los compañeros la otra opcion del opto y triac seria algo asi
jugar con los valores de entrada para que arranque el rele a partir de 8 voltios


----------



## egimeno

Bueno pues todo solucionado. Un MOC3020 y un BT136 con un par de resistencias han cerrado el proyecto. Ahora la tele se enciende y apaga junto al receptor de TDT, el volumen es más controlable (el potenciometro original de la tv no afectaba al sonido, lo he modificado para que pase diréctamente por él) y la imagen perfecta de sincro y de todo. Está cerrado y cualquiera diría que dentro lleva un TDT y ahora se controla con mando a distancia, con sus 19 añitos, jejeje 
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!!!
Saludos.
Eduardo


----------



## redo

egimeno dijo:


> Bueno pues todo solucionado. Un MOC3020 y un BT136 con un par de resistencias han cerrado el proyecto. Ahora la tele se enciende y apaga junto al receptor de TDT, el volumen es más controlable (el potenciometro original de la tv no afectaba al sonido, lo he modificado para que pase diréctamente por él) y la imagen perfecta de sincro y de todo. Está cerrado y cualquiera diría que dentro lleva un TDT y ahora se controla con mando a distancia, con sus 19 añitos, jejeje
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!!!
> Saludos.
> Eduardo



pues curratelo y sube el esquema de como lo has echo exactamente,
con le paint del windows mismo , con el valor de todos los componentes.


----------



## egimeno

Lo subiré a mi web y lo enlazaré desde aqui, pero vamos, si sigues el hilo completo de este foro desde el primer mensaje verás que está todo dicho, una toma directa del euroconector a la entrada de croma del IC de croma, una entrada directa del euroconector al IC amplificador de audio, y para encenderlo->Pata8 del euroconector, R de 220Ohm en serie, entrada del MOC3020. A la salida del opto, R de 680 en serie, y ataca la entrada de un BT136 (Triac) que conmuta los 220 generales del TV. El receptor de IR del TDT lo he cableado para sacarlo al frontal.

En cuanto saque un rato lo publico en mi web y lo enlazo. Con fotos.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

JAJAJA si le metiste el TDT dentro, los vecinos se van a morir que semejante cachivache (tele vieja) tome los canales digitales  .


----------



## egimeno

Claro! Esa es la idea!!!
Esa TV la compré en el año 92 para usar con mi ZX Spectrum. Cuando venga alguna visita:
-"Mira, he puesto aqui esta tv..."
-"Pero si esa TV no te vale para nada, en España hace ya tiempo que no funciona la television analógica y ese aparato es prehistorico"
-"Si, si, mira que bien funciona" (Encendiendola con el mando a distancia)
-"OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH" 

La verdad es que con el TDT la calidad de la imagen es increible, el tubo de imagen está en muy buen estado y el resultado es buenísimo!


----------



## Tacatomon

egimeno dijo:


> Claro! Esa es la idea!!!
> Esa TV la compré en el año 92 para usar con mi ZX Spectrum. Cuando venga alguna visita:
> -"Mira, he puesto aqui esta tv..."
> -"Pero si esa TV no te vale para nada, en España hace ya tiempo que no funciona la television analógica y ese aparato es prehistorico"
> -"Si, si, mira que bien funciona" (Encendiendola con el mando a distancia)
> -"OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH"
> 
> La verdad es que con el TDT la calidad de la imagen es increible, el tubo de imagen está en muy buen estado y el resultado es buenísimo!



Gracias a vuestro exito, voy a darle mano a una Sony de 21" en estas vacaciones!!!

Saludos y enhorabuena por tu laburo.


----------



## redo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Gracias a vuestro exito, voy a darle mano a una Sony de 21" en estas vacaciones!!!
> 
> Saludos y enhorabuena por tu laburo.



si tienes dudas , dime que modelo tienes de sony 
y te digo donde debes conectar el audio y el video


----------



## Tacatomon

Deja que desempolve el chassis y veo que numero es. Hace tiempo ya había identificado donde va en vídeo, pero le deje. Ahora ya le perdí la pista, pero ya veré que puedo hacer con esto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Rinconete

He leido los mensajes y estoy intentando hacer lo mismo, o sea, inyectar una señal de video compuesto en un TV antiguo. 

Lo he medio-conseguido. Me explico. Llevo la salida de video compuesto del SCART del TDT al punto de salida del desmodulador de video, justo en la base del transistor. He conseguido ver la imagen que genera la interfaz del TDT en el televisor, pero cuando conecto la antena al TDT (la señal de RF) salta el diferencial de la casa. 

He probado a conectar las masas, he comprobado con el tester que todas las masas están conectadas, pero nada, en el momento en que pongo la señal de RF en el TDT salta el diferencial.

¿Se os ocurre algo que hacer? Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Probá de hacerte un transformadorcito de aislación , en una pequeña ferrita le hacés un bobinado doble (con dos alambres finos) quizás 20 espiras funcionen . . .  prueba y error.

Uno de los bobinados conectados a la salida de video del scart y masa, el otro al demodulador y la masa del TV. Que te quede cada bobinado con una masa diferente.

Saludos !


----------



## egimeno

Creo que el problema es el contrario del que supones. Estas intentando asegurar que las masas están todas conectadas, y creo que lo que necesitas es aislar, no conectar.
Se me ocurre que pruebes a meter un pequeño condensador en línea tanto en señal como en masa, aunque puede perder intensidad de señal, si no, un pequeño transformador de relacion 1:1 debería valerte para aislar todo.
Suerte!


----------



## Rinconete

Gracias, esta tarde probaré con el pequeño transformador como me indicáis y comentaré aquí lo que suceda.

No entiendo bien porqué es un problema que las masas estén conectadas. Por favor, ¿podrías explicarlo?, gracias.


----------



## elbrujo

O la fuente del TV o la del conversor no esta aislada por eso te salta. Ademas de lo que dice DOSMETROS, podes poner un trafo de aislacion 220 volts/220volts..


----------



## egimeno

Sinceramente no tengo claro 100% por qué te salta el diferencia. Un diferencial salta cuando una línea de la red "pierde" algo de corriente a tierra, no por sobrecarga ni aumento de consumo. Imagino que será una concatenación de coincidencias de cómo esten internamente construidos el TDT, el amplificador de antena en línea, la TV, etc, y todos juntos en cascada resultan en que una fase de red lleva una pequeña derivación a tierra.
Cuando pones un transformador, aislas completamente la conexión, mientras que permites que la señal alterna traspase el transformador


----------



## elbrujo

Al no ser la misma masa, el disyuntor identifica fuga a tierra.. por eso salta..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una de las masas (probablemente la del tele viejo) es una masa "flotante" con tensión , lo que quiere decir que internamente se comporta como "masa" del equipo , pero en rigor está electrificada. Cuando la conectás a la otra masa (que si es masa) , hace fuga a tierra.

Soluciones:

Transformador de aislacion 220 - 220 (caro) (ElBrujo)

Transformadorcito de aislación en video. (barato) (Yo)

Capacitores de aislación en video (barato) (Egimeno)

Saludos !


----------



## redo

no sueldes directamente el video a la tele interpon un condensador 
electrolitico de bajo valor , 1 ,2'2  o 4'7 uf para aislar el video un poquito


----------



## DOSMETROS

El tema es que de masa a masa electrificada podría haber 220Vac , eso da picos de 310 V, así que o de 250 Vac o de 400Vdc de aislación.

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Para video los capacitores no deben de ser de alto valor? 100uF o parecido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Para video los capacitores no deben de ser de alto valor? 100uF o parecido?


 

Po eso me quedo con la opción del transformadorcito de ferrita o el de 220-220 como segunda opcion ! 

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon

Se me hacia un poco raro... Seee, Ahora, si fuese la opción del condensador, sería un poco grande, 47uF a 400V es un poco difícil de encontrar, por lo menos en mis lares...


----------



## Rinconete

Ya estoy de vuelta. He tratado de realizar la solución del transformador pero no he tenido éxito: he arrollado 20 vueltas con dos cables sobre una barrita de ferrita; los terminales de uno de los cables han ido a la salida de video compuesto del TDT y los terminales del otro al circuito de la TV. Con eso ya no salta el diferencial pero no se ve la imagen.

Mirando con el osciloscopio veo que al conectar el transformador a la salida del TDT, ésta cambia. En la señal sin conectar se ve que la señal oscila en torno a 2 VDC, mientras que al conectar el "primario" la señal se desploma y oscila (con la misma forma) en torno a 0 VDC. 

En el secundario he puesto un transistor en emisor-seguidor pero lógicamente obtengo la señal "mala".

He tratado de colocar un condensador a la salida del TDT justo antes de meter la señal en el primario, pero, aunque se mantiene la tensión, se deforma la curva de la señal.

¿alguna sugerencia? gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá un núcleo cerrado chico (uno de lámpara dicroica), probá más o menos espiras, fijate que no estés invirtiendo la fase al conectarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## Rinconete

Siento no haber contestado antes. Aún no he conseguido una ferrita cerrada. El TV se ha averiado y estoy reparándolo, además coincide con unos eventos familiares durante la próxima semana, así que hasta la siguiente no estaré de nuevo manos a la obra. Gracias.


----------



## grubbo

Hola muchachos. Tengo un Philco 14c82-RC y creo haber encontrado el lugar indicado para "inyectarle" el video compuesto proveniente de un reproductor de DVD. Pero la imagen se desplaza horizontalmente (de derecha a izquierda) mientras varian los colores.
Alguna idea de como abordar esto? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo

Mostra el punto indicado que crees y ademas la imagen de lo que describes. Lo que dices que se desplaza puede ser falta de sincronismo horizontal, o fuera de fase.. habria que ver la imagen y una muestra con un osciloscopio si tienes, quizas sature...


----------



## grubbo

elbrujo perdon por la demora. Aca adjunto donde hice las conexiones (conexion.jpg), el diagrama de la TV y coloco dos enlaces de los resultados obtenidos en los puntos A y B que se indican en la imagen conexion.jpg

Punto A:





Punto B:





Respecto al osciloscopio, te lo debo, Muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo

Sin osciloscopio no se con que polaridad estas llegando para inyectar. En esos dos puntos se ve que va polarizado en positivo y en la etapa anterior en negativo. Como estras entrando a la base o al emisor, desacoplado con un capacitor me imagino..

Tenes los dos sincronismos mal o bien estas por encima de nivel, por debajo o mal polarizado. Proba en la base del transistor anterior donde esta en negativo, y obviamente que tenes que cortar la pista para que entre solo tu señal y no lo que viene de atras.. ahi tendrias que poner despues una llave inversora o si lo haces electronicamente con un CD4066 por ejemplo.


----------



## grubbo

Si, estoy acoplando con un electrolitico de 22 uF (que es lo que tenia a mano) voy a ver si puedo confirmar, osciloscopio mediate las alternativas que me das y luego comento.
Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo

Proba en la etapa anterior a ver si cambia algo.. el osciloscopio esta bueno para ver que pasa con la señal tuya cuando la acoplas al otro circuito, si se deforma, si pierde nivel.. si esta en fase.. sin el tenes que andar adivinando..


----------



## grubbo

elbrujo: 
Te cuento, que basandome en lo que me dijiste *"o bien estas por encima de nivel, por debajo"* y luego de mirar en el manual del DVD, veo que la salida de video es a 1 Volt p-p y 75 ohms mientras que según el diagrama del TV en el punto donde estoy inyectando se espera 2,5 Volts. Estoy algo abajo
Conclusion estoy repasando electronica I (transistores) para amplificar la tensión.

Lo de inyectarlo en la etapa anterior, lo había probado ya; con peores resultados.

Después comento...


----------



## elbrujo

Con razon, fijate en el video A y el B las letras estan como en negativo creo que en el B. Tene en cuenta que por cada etapa que amplificas se te rota 180o la fase si queres seguir en negativo tenes que hacer dos etapas


----------



## grubbo

elbrujo dijo:


> Con razon, fijate en el video A y el B las letras estan como en negativo creo que en el B. Tene en cuenta que por cada etapa que amplificas se te rota 180o la fase si queres seguir en negativo tenes que hacer dos etapas



pensaba hacer solo una etapa e inyectarla en la base del transistor TR202 en vez del TR203 (muy vago el tipo no?)


----------



## elbrujo

En la base del tr202 tenes que entrar con una señal negativa como indica en el circuito, si amplificas se te invierte..


----------



## ELECTRONOISE

buenas tardes, como estan todos, espero q bien..
tengo en mano un dispositivo que me han regalado, se trata de el rf-1044, no he logrado encontrar nada de nada en la web, mucho menos el datasheet,le pregunte a mi amigo que me lo regalo y tampoco sabe nada de el, ya veo por que el regalo ,.. por lo que me vi obligado a que ustedes me ayuden,por donde se alimenta? el jack que sobresale es para salida de antena o entrada de antena?...aqui les dejo una imagen que tuve que hacer en corel draw..
dice RF, imagino que se trata algo de radiofrecuencia.. me gustaria armar un transmisor con esto..


----------



## DJ DRACO

Me suena a que se alimenta con Vcc donde dice +B...

Pero no conozco el dispositivo.

NO pudiste subir una fotito???


----------



## ELECTRONOISE

me gustaria subir una foto para que se visualize mejor, pero no tengo camara ni nada que tome fotos..
en este pueblo donde vivo la tecnologia como que esta escasa ...

el dispositivo tiene una carcasa de metal, con dos entradas para cable coaxial y eso, pero por detras, la carcasa se destapa y esta toda la circuiteria, y me he dado cuenta que   tiene un  circuito integrado llamado : "A11560".. en estos momentos lo estoy inpeccionando con una lupa de mucho aumento  ..



wow¡ busque el datasheet de el IC y  dice RF modulator? ..eso kiere decir que este dispositivo es un modulador? ..ya me empiezo a emocionar...


----------



## D@rkbytes

Yo usaba esos módulos para otros experimentos.
Los conectaba de esta manera:
Ver el archivo adjunto 66710
El cable con la terminal RCA Metalica no la usaba, y solo fijate en la parte trasera del VHS
cual de las dos terminales coaxiales es la salida de RF al TV


----------



## ELECTRONOISE

oye gracias darkbytes,buena informacion la que pusiste, ya se me kito la duda de la alimentacion, hiciste experimentos como cuales? ... en la salida de Rf al TV se le puede colocar una antena o amplificador de Rf para transmitir por el aire?.. o solamente este dispositivo esta diseñado para conectarlo via coaxial al tv..?


----------



## D@rkbytes

deivys20071 dijo:
			
		

> oye gracias darkbytes,buena informacion la que pusiste, ya se me kito la duda de la alimentacion, hiciste experimentos como cuales? ... en la salida de Rf al TV se le puede colocar una antena o amplificador de Rf para transmitir por el aire?.. o solamente este dispositivo esta diseñado para conectarlo via coaxial al tv..?


Ok. Realice experimentos como generadores de barras a color para el servicio a TV
Aca en México la señal es NTSC y los proyectos que habia en la red eran para PAL
Así que me di a la tarea de convertir el código a NTSC para que funcionara con las TV de aqui.
Realice desde sencillos hasta con microcontrolador y varios proyectos con PIC que generan video.
También pense en poner una antena directamente a la salida, pero el alcance es muy minimo.
Ya que la salida de esos módulos es muy debil por tratarse de un uso para conexión directa al TV.
Ahora, si le conectas un amplificador si obtendras mas potencia, pero como esos moduladores
generan señales para el canal 3 o 4, si radias esa señal estoy seguro que afectaras a otros
TV que usen esos canales para ver los canales de TV por pago.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE

wow¡ .. le sacaste la chicha al dispositivo jeje... muy bueno lo que hiciste, optare por empezar aplicandole un amplificador a ver.. se me ocurre algo, kiza sirva para conectar la tv por pago en eldispositivo y asi transmitir a varios tv en la casa,  tus respuestas me han dado ideas con este dispositivo jeje..muchas gracias,ya buscare por los foros un ampli de Rf para armar, gracias¡


----------



## Andrxx

Ese modulacor con un amplificador va a sacar potencia sufuciente como para que se vea en 2 o 3 manzanas.

Saludos.


----------



## rolando911

Lo que tienes allí es un simple modulo de RF de los que usaban los VHS y Betamax. Para que sirve: Bueno, digamos que tienes un DVD con su salida tipica de Audio y video; pero.... tienes un TV que NO posee entradas RCA de audio y video. Pues con ese simple modulo, te puedes fabricar Un "adaptador" para poder ver tus peli en ese tv. O si tienes un PlayStation, que igual tiene esas salidas RCA, pero el TV NO, pues hay tienes tu solución. Tus entradas seran de Audio y Video (con Tierra comun) y tu salida sera en los canales 3 y/o 4 por RF (conector RG). El voltaje el +5 y puedes usar un transformador para cargar baterias de carros a control remoto o uno de los walkman (jaja) que ya no uses o simplemente cualquier transformador pequeño (los de celulares) con 500 mA sera suficiente.


----------



## DavidGuetta

deivys20071 dijo:
			
		

> buenas tardes, como estan todos, espero q bien..
> tengo en mano un dispositivo que me han regalado, se trata de el rf-1044, no he logrado encontrar nada de nada en la web, mucho menos el datasheet,le pregunte a mi amigo que me lo regalo y tampoco sabe nada de el, ya veo por que el regalo ,.. por lo que me vi obligado a que ustedes me ayuden,por donde se alimenta? el jack que sobresale es para salida de antena o entrada de antena?...aqui les dejo una imagen que tuve que hacer en corel draw..
> dice RF, imagino que se trata algo de radiofrecuencia.. me gustaria armar un transmisor con esto..



+B: Voltaje alimentacion 5V
V: Video (conectas tu fuente de video)
A: Audio (conectas tu fuente de audio)
C: 5v para encender tu modulador, 0v para apagarlo

El -V, GND o masa la haces con la carcasa del modulador.

Suerte...yo una vez lo hice asi y funcionó de una


----------



## analogico

bien iva a crear un nuevo tema

pero Por favor, dele un vistazo a los temas antes de crear uno nuevo.


el tv es algo distinto  de los nombrados en este hilo

se trata de un pequeño tv lcd sin sintonizador



del cual no e encontrado el diagrama ni creo que lo encuentre 

pero ahora e encontrdo los datashhet de los integrados

creo pero no estoy muy seguro de como agregarle una entrada de video compuesto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esas teles traian sintonizador , solo señales de aire (no cable) 

Saludos !


----------



## analogico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas teles traian sintonizador , solo señales de aire (no cable)
> 
> Saludos !


claro que traia solo que esta no lo tiene


----------



## tiago

analogico dijo:


> claro que traia solo que esta no lo tiene



Analógico, creo que estás hecho un lío. Esas TV traen sintonizador terrestre, o sea que no sirven para plataforma digital (TDT). Pero sí que traian sintonizador (Receptor) o jamás hubieses podido ver la TV en ella. Además la antena indica que lleva un sintonizador de algo.

Lo que buscas es poder conectarle un cable con video compuesto y usarlo como monitor.

Todos esos TV traian entrada "AV" tipo "Jack". Reparé muchos en su época, de diversas marcas y todos traían entrada "AV".

Por ahí es por donde has de conectar el video compuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico

tiago dijo:


> Analógico, creo que estás hecho un lío. Esas TV traen sintonizador terrestre, o sea que no sirven para plataforma digital (TDT). Pero sí que traian sintonizador (Receptor) o jamás hubieses podido ver la TV en ella. Además la antena indica que lleva un sintonizador de algo.
> 
> *Lo que buscas es poder conectarle un cable con video compuesto y usarlo como monitor.*
> 
> Todos esos TV traian entrada "AV" tipo "Jack". Reparé muchos en su época, de diversas marcas y todos traían entrada "AV".
> 
> Por ahí es por donde has de conectar el video compuesto.
> 
> Saludos.


hola este tv no tiene sintonizador por que se lo saque  
el sintonizador no funciona y no se donde esta


tampoco trae ninguna entrada  de video compuesto
e visto  que los mas nuevos la traen pero este no

y eso es precisamete lo que quiero


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno . . . ahí en las fotos , una de las patas dice "video input"


----------



## el-rey-julien

patita numero 1 (uno)  input video ,entrada de video


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es NTSC                                            !


----------



## analogico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueno . . . ahí en las fotos , una de las patas dice "video input"



 no me digas

la duda es como hacer la conexión correctamente
simplemente conecto la entrada o aislo la pata
o necesito alguna pieza adicional en el hilo parece que no  per algunos dijeron que si



e estado estudiando diagramas de tv grandes y la entrada pasa por una bobina
luego por un condensador electrolitico luego al swicth  y luego al integrado de video
y en el intermedio lleva algunas resistencias a tierra


supongo que es lo mismo pero no estoy completamente seguro


----------



## el-rey-julien

a través de un capacitor hombre ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandoae

Buenas gente, tengo una duda y me parecio apropiado publicarla acá... resulta que estoy armando una maquinita arcade con mame, como le queria poner un tv de "29 como pantalla arme un cable adaptador de s-video a rca compuesto, el tema es que se pierde bastante calidad y las letras pequeñas no se pueden leer... mi pregunta es que conviene hacer?, la placa de video tiene salida s-video y dvi... para probar tengo un tv parecido al del compañero, un pinkwas 16


----------



## alobarma

Hola.
Yo tengo una tv mini de Casio modelo TV-470C el cual no trae entrada de video y como ya no se puede usar al ser de señal analógica y me gustaría poner una entrada de video.
Navegando di con el manual de servicio y con el esquema eléctrico.
Como mis conocimientos son el tema son básicos me gustaría si algún forero me puede ayudar donde tengo que conectar la señal de video. 
Incluyo el esquema, creo que tendría que hacer la conexión en la zona marcada en rojo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no encontré la hoja de datos de los ic para confirmar,pero si puede ser que funcione i le inyectas video al terminal 1 del ic ,ponle un capacitor de 4,7µ para acoplar la señal,si se ve todo en negativo,colocale la señal en la pata 18 del otro ic ,del que esta mas arriba,pero vas a tener problemas con el audio,
si no tenes mucha experiencia en video te recomiendo esto
http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/...-tv-sin-entrada-disponible-en-capital-federal
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438824165-modulador-rf-de-video-ideal-para-dvd-a-tv-_JM_

yo personalmente cuando me traen un tv para ponerle la entrada de audio y video,directamente compro el demodulador y lo instalo dentro del tv


----------



## DOSMETROS

Como te dice el Rey Julien por pata 1 + 4,7 uF , o sinó hacele un inversor de video , había uno con un solo bc548 que andaba super bien pero no lo encuentro 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/S41TRmd8/Inversor_de_video.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/decoder/index.htm

Y sinó un demodulador sacado de adentro de un Family Game  que no tenés que soldarle nada , salis con RF , le ponés tensión y listo


----------



## el-rey-julien

dosmetros dijo:
			
		

> Como te dice el Rey Julien por pata 1 + 4,7 uF , o sinó hacele un inversor de video , había uno con un solo bc548 que andaba super bien pero no lo encuentro


bueno el inversor de video es el mismo transistor ese que esta en el circulo rojo
sino aqui hay otro 
con dos transistores y control de ganancia (por si se deforma la imagen)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese transistor no invierte nada , miralo bien !


----------



## el-rey-julien

aja , si no invierte no va a tener problemas ,no le va a ser falta el inversor de video


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Como te dice el Rey Julien por pata 1 + 4,7 uF , o sinó hacele un inversor de video , había uno con un solo bc548 que andaba super bien pero no lo encuentro
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/S41TRmd8/Inversor_de_video.htm
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/decoder/index.htm
> 
> Y sinó un demodulador sacado de adentro de un Family Game  que no tenés que soldarle nada , salis con RF , le ponés tensión y listo
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.archivotecnicosaurios.com/archivos/files/f5670c_imagen-placa-de-moduladorsmalljpg.jpg[/URL]



Para ser mas precisos, es un "modulador"


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes amabola.

Analizando es esquema, hay un punto dónde se puede interrumpir la señal.

Por el Pin 18 de IC 200 salen las dos portadoras, Audio y Vidioy ya mezcladas. La portadora de Audio estará en 5,5Mhz FM (Sistema PAL)
Corta la pista que viene desde  el Pin 18 de IC200.
Introduce la señal de Video Compuesto en la resistencia de 220Ω R226, de esta forma mantendrás la adaptación de Impedancias de los fitros F202 y F203.
F203 es la "Trampa" de 5,5 Mhz que evita que la señal de Audio en FM pase a los Amplificadores de Vidio y produzca molestas interferencias.
C306, R311 y R312  se encargan de separar los pulsos de Sincronismo de la señal de Video
Los Sincronismos entran en IC300 por el Pin 2 y el Video lo hace por el Pin 1
El Filtro F202 es el filtro Pasa Banda de la señal de Audio en FM (5,5Mhz)
La señal de 5,5Mhz FM, después de pasar por F202, entra en el Pin 10 de IC200 para ser demodulada y obtener el Audio.
De esta forma, si en la señal de Video Compuesto tienes también señal de Audio, el TV lo considerará como una señal "Estandar PAL" y procesará las dos señales, Video y Audio.
No olvides que la conexión hay que hacerla con cable apantallado.

Entre la resistencia R226 y masa hay que poner una resistencia de 75Ω de esta forma adaptaremos la impedacia del cable coaxial de entrada de señal.

Sal U2


----------



## alobarma

Hola.
Tenía por casa un modulador rf de un video y lo he conectado a la tv, he conectado varias fuentes de video pero solamente se ve en blanco y negro, con uno de ellos salía algo de color pero apagado.
Hare más pruebas a ver si se ve en color.
He encontrado la hoja de datos del IC300.


----------



## kurt120

hola, buenas, queria hacer el mismo proyecto, pero no entiendo bien y quisiera si me podrias decir como lo conectastes, te cuento quiero conectar un DVD a un tele que no dispone de entrada RCA, solo la convencional COAXIAL y me surgio la misma duda... me podrias enviar una foto de como terminantes conectandolo o ayudarme a hacerlo.

desde ya muchas gracias

atte.: Kurt120


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos, caro kurt120 usteds necessita de un modulador de RF canal 3 o 4 donde usteds o alimenta con 5 voltios preferencialmiente bien regulado y ingressa con lo audio y video de salida de tu DVD , la salida de lo modulador de Rf canal 3 o 4 usteds conecta en la entrada de antena de tu TV y la sintoniza en lo canal 3 o 4 conforme estas setado el modulador. Ese modulador puede sener conprado en una tienda especializada en  electronicos ou sacado de un viejo "video game" o "video cassete" o un "receptor satelital" desquaçado. El modulador en mucho se asemelha a un "tuner" fisicamiente hablando el tiene una salida tipo "F" y terminales de entrada y alimentaciõn.
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones, caso no contesteme.
!Fuerte abrazo Y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kurt120

Gracias Daniel Lopes, por su contestacion, si dispongo del mismo modulador de RF que se muestra en la imagen, pero no comprendo bien el coneccionado, ya que, como por ejemplo la salida de video, cuenta con 2 cables en el caso de los rca (amarillo) esta el de el medio y la masa creo suponer que se llama si, y los +5 volt, donde conecto la otra pata ya que se dispone de un positivo y un negativo, espero ser claro expresandome, y disculpen si soy un poco duro para entenderlo..  

desde ya muchas gracias

Kurt120


----------



## capitanp

> comprendo bien el coneccionado, ya que, como por ejemplo la salida de video, cuenta con 2 cables



Uno masa y el otro señal de video


----------



## Daniel Lopes

kurt120 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Daniel Lopes, por su contestacion, si dispongo del mismo modulador de RF que se muestra en la imagen, pero no comprendo bien el coneccionado, ya que, como por ejemplo la salida de video, cuenta con 2 cables en el caso de los rca (amarillo) esta el de el medio y la masa creo suponer que se llama si, y los +5 volt, donde conecto la otra pata ya que se dispone de un positivo y un negativo, espero ser claro expresandome, y disculpen si soy un poco duro para entenderlo..
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Kurt120


Bueno estuve mirando con mucha atencciõn a las fotos y a mi parece sener lo seguinte : Rojo es la entrada de audio , Marrón es lo tierra o GND , Amarilho es la entrada de Video, Blanco es la alimentaciõn de 5 Voltios a qual preferencialmiente deve sener fornida por un regulador 7805, usteds necessitas de dos conectores RCA henbra uno para la entrada de video y otro para la entrada de audio lo tierra o retorno de los dos es conectado a lo hilo marrón.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kurt120

Buenas noches, primero que nada queria dar las gracias, por averme contestado, y despues mi nueva pregunta  jajaja 
bueno mi pregunta ahora es: la salida, de audio, tiene dos cables; uno va conectado a la parte de audio y la otra a masa o sea el marron, el video tiene dos cables tambien; el positivo va a la entrada de video y la otra a masa o GND, y el negativo del trafo a el marron tambien?
o sea mi pregunta es si todos los cables sobrantes o sea, la masa de todos los cables, de los 2 RCA (audio-video) y el de la fuente todos van a el mismo conector marron o GND? para hacerlo mas facil, para que me entiendan, bien he echo el siguiente dibujo:


----------



## Daniel Lopes

kurt120 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches, primero que nada queria dar las gracias, por averme contestado, y despues mi nueva pregunta  jajaja
> bueno mi pregunta ahora es: la salida, de audio, tiene dos cables; uno va conectado a la parte de audio y la otra a masa o sea el marron, el video tiene dos cables tambien; el positivo va a la entrada de video y la otra a masa o GND, y el negativo del trafo a el marron tambien?
> o sea mi pregunta es si todos los cables sobrantes o sea, la masa de todos los cables, de los 2 RCA (audio-video) y el de la fuente todos van a el mismo conector marron o GND? para hacerlo mas facil, para que me entiendan, bien he echo el siguiente dibujo:



Hola Kurt120, usteds estas correcto quanto a los tierras pero en tu diseño las colores no , donde lo correcto es : Rojo - audio , Amarilho - video , Marron - gnd o tierra , Blanco (o azur como disenace) 5Voltios DC y bien estabilizados fornidos por un regulador 7805 y no sinplesmente lo transformador como aclaraste porque lo transformador solamiemte fornece tensiones AC , la qual tiene que sener rectificada, filtrada y estabilizada.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kurt120

Muchisimas gracias Daniel Lopes, fue de gran ayuda que me halla podido evacuar mis dudas, desde el principio muchas gracias y si creo que le pifie a los colores, bueno lo haré y traeré noticias.

atte.: kurt120


----------



## hember

Hola. Disculpen no se si he posteado en el foro incorrecto, pues bien, quiero elaborar un modulador Rf, he investigado.



He encontrado varios como elaborarlo, con modulado rf, videojuegos, vhs..etc, lo unico que poseo ala mano es modulo rf de vhs..


----------



## alvaritos

saludos hember antes de empezar con la ayuda que pides toma en cuenta , 1ro el modulador de vhs solo transmite en canal 3 y 4  generalmente fijados por cristal, por lo tanto no es tan facil cambiarlo a otro canal. 2do para que deseas este modulador (transmisor en comunidad u otros(molestar alvecino jjjee )))


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , es posible canbiar de canal enpleando un mixer balaceado mas un oscilador local seguido de  un filtro passa canal para selecionar la suma o la diferenza entre las frequenzias del modulador canal 3 o 4 (VHF bajo) con la frequenzia del oscilador local , despues de filtrado basta amplificar hasta un nivel de potenzia deseado para transmitir por una antena 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

aa ya entendi que quiere el colega 

un transmisor de video me imagino

si es un poco dificil de entender como sencillo

una vez cosntrui uno que por desgracia se lo quedo un compañero de la universidad pero el principio es muy facil

antes que nada debes enteder una señal de video contiene sincronia , luminancia , croma y aparte muy aparte se transmite el audio

si tenemos problemas al enviar sincronia la imagen subira y bajara de la pantalla N veces, si no amplificamos la señal de video veremos imagenes obscuras pero si amplificamos demaciado veremos imagenes muy saturadas en blanco o en color.


primero que nada hay que ver en que canal se va a transmitir en el canal 2 me parece que son 55Mhz

y por cada canal suben 6Mhz es decir para el canal 3 seria 61Mhz

es decir primero debemos hacer un oscilador a 61Mhz para poder estar en el canal 3 y un oscilador muy aparte a 4.5Mhz para el audio.

esos 2 osciladores se suman con un transistorsito un 2N222 y una bobina choke para evitar interferencias.

la señal de video puedes inyectarla al oscilador de 61Mhz y la señal de audio la inyectas al oscilador de 4.5Mhz y empezaran a modularse

a la etapa final den transmisor la amplificas en corriente y le pones un filtro pasa banda a 61Mhz para que no abarque otros canales

pasaria el diagrama pero se perdio en un disco duro muerto


----------



## hember

Les comento que es para conectarle audio y video para ver reflejado imagen en los TV que no tienen entrada de AV.


----------



## shevchenko

Hember venia un conector de AV-TV para los video-juegos Sega... te servirá??


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo  usaba la de los Family Games , algunas de canal 3 o 4 y otras de canal 13 :


----------



## pandacba

los moduladores de los VHS en general sirve siemrpre y cuando las señales de video y audio tengan los niveles adecuados, o como bien a mostrado graficamente el "Destructor Serial de Familys Game, son perfectamente viables

En otros tiempos con el MC1374(utilzado en muchos equipos vhs) hicimos unos moduladores que llegaban hasta el canal 12-13, los que vienen tiene un filtro que limita las bandas a los canales 3-4 si se lo sacan veran que desparrama bastante


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es verdad un transmisor de video en este caso un modulador de video compuesto debe tener un filtro por que empieza a abracar varios canales

pues si esto se amplifica la telenovela de las 3 de la vecina se interrumpira con nuestra transmicion


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Si se dispone de esquema del TV, no sería dificil hacer una pequeña modificación, y entrar directamente al Amplificador de Video y al Amplificador de Audio, de esta forma se ganaría mucho en calidad.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba

Obvio que se puede si se tiene el conocimiento y la experiencia adecuada para realizar tal modificación..ya que habra que agregar una llave que corte video y audio interno


----------



## miguelus

pandacba dijo:


> Obvio que se puede si se tiene el conocimiento y la experiencia adecuada para realizar tal modificación..ya que habra que agregar una llave que corte video y audio interno



Buenos días.

No necesariamente hay que poner una llave de conmutación, es posible hacer un simple circuito que cuando detecte Video externo conmute automáticamente.

Dependiendo de la edad del TV, se podría modificar a que pe. al ponerlo en Canal 1 (o cualquier otro) se conmute a AV externo.

Sal U2


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

jeje no seria mas practico tener un tv moderno no es caro y en las chacharas uno encuentra televisores viejos para experimentar


----------



## miguelus

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> jeje no seria mas practico tener un tv moderno no es caro y en las chacharas uno encuentra televisores viejos para experimentar



Buenos días.

Pues tienes toda la razón 

Pero eso no tiene gracia, lo divertido es cacharrear, y quemarse las pestañas con el soldador.

Sal U2


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

eso si se dice

¿entonces donde esta el deporte?


----------



## pandacba

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No necesariamente hay que poner una llave de conmutación, es posible hacer un simple circuito que cuando detecte Video externo* conmute automáticamente*.
> 
> 
> Sal U2



Dices no necesariamente y luego hablas de un conmutador automático... es decir te contradices para luego afirmar lo que digo, es decir ya sea manual, muy simple, o automático, más elaborado y complejo, si o si necesita una llave, ya sea mecánica o electrónica llave al fin, ya que si esta presente la señal proveniente del sintonizador(audio y video luego de separados y procesados) se mesclara,  e interferira


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

un cd4066 servira como llave electronica?


----------



## pandacba

hay unos CI muy fáciles de conseguir que son llaves de audio y video muy utilzados en TV Como el LA7222
y en lugar de CD4066 se utilza con mejor desempeño el CD4053


----------



## miguelus

pandacba dijo:


> Dices no necesariamente y luego hablas de un conmutador automático... es decir te contradices para luego afirmar lo que digo, es decir ya sea manual, muy simple, o automático, más elaborado y complejo, si o si necesita una llave, ya sea mecánica o electrónica llave al fin, ya que si esta presente la señal proveniente del sintonizador(audio y video luego de separados y procesados) se mesclara,  e interferira





Buenos días.

No hay ninguna contradicción 

Me refiero a conmutación manual, esto implicaría tener que manipular mecánicamente la caja del TV para poder montar un conmutador en algún sitio.

Lo más cómodo es hacer un Conmutador que se accione  al  detectar la señal de Video externo, detectando, pe. el Sincronismo Vertical.

Un buen conmutador de dos señales de Video es el MAX4310
Para conmutar Audio podemos utilizar el DG309.



Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Voto por :


----------



## miguelus

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Voto por :
> 
> 
> http://www.radionorte1.com.ar/LLAVES/LLAV0520.jpghttp://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT0f9dyR5breZZICQ7NeB_nT1qbJYUWndswuHvCQ_S-bKkW4PRDWg





Buenas tardes.

Apoyo la propuesta    

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba

oye dices más arriba que no a un conmutador manual para no manipular la caja del ´TV y que prefieres uno automático, un conmutador ya sea mecanico o electrónico es eso y dices que no te contradices??? ya que luego apoyas la moción de Due que en definitiva es lo que yo dije en un primer momento.
Y ahora no dices nada de manipular la caja????? la verdad que eres muy poco serio en tus comentarios


----------



## retrofit

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Apoyo la propuesta
> 
> Sal U2



Sal U2[/QUOTE]

Muy bueno lo tuyo miguelus



¿Me puedes ayudar? 

Necesito hacer una conmutación de señales de Video como la que propones.

He pensado en eso de hacer la conmutación detectando el Sincro Vertical de la señal de Video 

Me podrías explicar ¿Cuál es la razón de hacerlo de esa manera?

¿Dónde puedo conseguir el MAX 4310?

Salud


----------



## pandacba

mucho más simple, puedes hacer un poco de bricolage y colocar un miniswich que al colocar la RCA correspondiente te cambie, o trabajas con la señal de video y utilzas la misma para la conmutación


----------



## DOSMETROS

retrofit dijo:


> He pensado en eso de hacer la conmutación detectando el Sincro Vertical de la señal de Video


 
Si una vieja teve no tiene ni siquiera entradas de audio-video , no vale la pena semejante emprendimiento . . . aunque a todos nos guste cacharrear 

No tiene Euroconector ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es como en mi pais esta a meses de quitar la TV analogica y no tenia mucho
que estaba empezando hacer unexperimento de meterle sintonizador digital a una vieja TV analogica

solo es la etapa sintonizadora y extraer la F.I del sintonizador digital pero ya para que

ahora lo que hare sera hacer un transmisor de TV analogica y subire el diagrara cuando quede


----------



## miguelus

retrofit dijo:


> Sal U2



Muy bueno lo tuyo miguelus



¿Me puedes ayudar? 

Necesito hacer una conmutación de señales de Video como la que propones.

He pensado en eso de hacer la conmutación detectando el Sincro Vertical de la señal de Video 

Me podrías explicar ¿Cuál es la razón de hacerlo de esa manera?

¿Dónde puedo conseguir el MAX 4310?


Buenos días retrofit.

La razón de hacer la conmutación por medio del Sincronismo Vertical, es independizar totalmente la conmutación de la señal de Video y que esta se haga de forma automática al detectar esa señal, de esta forma no tenemos que molestarnos en accionar ningún tipo de conmutador.

Supongamos un Monitor en el que estamos viendo de forma continua una señal, pe. la TV.

Ese Monitor tiene una entrada AV conectada a otro sistema reproductor de Video que normalmente está inactivo, en un momento dado ese reproductor comienza a reproducir Video, con el conmutador que propongo, al detectar que hay señal de Video, conmutaría de forma automática esa entrada de Video, tengamos en cuenta que hay sistemas de vigilancia en el que el operador tiene restringidos los acccesos a los mandos de monitoreo.

La razón de utilizar el pulso de Sincro Vertical, es que aunque la señal de Video esté en Negro o en Blanco, el Sincro siempre está presente.

En cuanto a cómo conseguir el MAX4310, la verdad es que no te lo puedo decir, te diré que cuando lo empleé, solicité al departamento de compras de mi Empresa que lo comprara, miraré si en el almacén queda alguna unidad (supongo que sí), y si estás interesado te puedo regalar alguno 

Sal U2

Salud[/QUOTE]


----------



## celtronics2011

Hola buenas noches amigos. 
Me estoy iniciando en la reparación.
Me llego este televisor con única entrada de señal del varicap.
El cliente quiere que le ponga la entradas de audio y video ¿cómo se le puede hacer amigos?.
Gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

ammm
 es algo complicado pero hay 2 formas.

forma 1 y facil.

conseguir un adaptador RCA a coaxial valen prox $12.5 USD
aca en mexico los vendian donde quiera pero ya no los venden.

solo hay que meterlo dentro del chasis de la TV y ponerle su fuentesita por que llevan un eliminador.

forma numero 2:

como sabemos esa cajita es un modulador RF ¿nos podemos brincar el modulador y el sintonizador?
*SI* pues el video del RCA es video compuesto y de la salida del sintonizador tenemos la señal de FI y de ahi va a unos filtros que nos dejan video comupesto ahi es donde hay que meter el video.

lo mismo para el audio, ese es mas facil por que solo lo metes directo al amplificador.

debes tener diagrama a la mano.


----------



## sergiot

Con respecto al metodo 2, hay que tener en cuenta que el tipo de fuente sea de aislamiento total, sino quedaría electrificada la masa de las fichas rca de audio-video.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo usaba el modulador de RF que tienen dentro los Family Game BBBB


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Yo uso esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 149077

Chao.
elafdicionado.


----------



## Futuro

redo dijo:


> si tienes dudas , dime que modelo tienes de sony
> y te digo donde debes conectar el audio y el video


Buen dia amigo,me gustaría realizar ese mismo proyecto a un tv marca Goldstar de 1988 que tengo super conservado,menos el sintonizador que esta malo.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Aguirre; lo que tú deseas es colocar una entrada AV externa a ese TV antiguo. Lo primero que debemos verificar es el diagrama del TV, tal vez pueda arrojarnos alguna luz acerca del integrado jungla si posee alguna entrada auxiliar para video exterior aunque lo dudo mucho.. se me ocurre que se use un circuito ya preparado Demodulador el cual nos permita convertir la señal de video y audio AV en una señal de RF e ingresarla por el sintonizador (por estos lares lo venden). Esta última opción es mucho más fácil. El problema solo radicaría en el Sintonizador del TV el cual tú dices que está dañado.. saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Quizás me confunda, pero ese televisor parece anterior al 88. Por esa época estuve en un taller servicio técnico de Goldstar y la sintonía era con botonera y presintonías o pulsadores con sintonía automática.
El formato de dos mandos para sintonizar canales de VHF o UHF es mas antiguo, de no ser que fuese un modelo americano que eran mas "conservadores"  ....

Por esa época ya incorporaban SCART (euroconector), RCA y BNC para entrada de vídeo y audio.


----------



## moonwalker

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Quizás me confunda, pero ese televisor parece anterior al 88. Por esa época estuve en un taller servicio técnico de Goldstar y la sintonía era con botonera y presintonías o pulsadores con sintonía automática.
> El formato de dos mandos para sintonizar canales de VHF o UHF es mas antiguo, de no ser que fuese un modelo americano que eran mas "conservadores"  ....
> 
> Por esa época ya incorporaban SCART (euroconector), RCA y BNC para entrada de vídeo y audio.



Hola Pincha!; Como me gustaría tener unos TVs de esos cuyos sintonizadores poseían un switch rotativo para seleccionar los canales, con circuitos muy diferentes a los que hoy me llegan al estante; sería como viajar en el tiempo . Háblame más de esa época como técnico de TV para Goldstar jajaaja. Realmente disfruto de los colegas que repararon en esas épocas a quienes les pregunto por tips y anécdotas de esos TVs y amplificadores. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es facil entrarle a ese por audio y video.

Por aquí hay sitios con diagramas de ellos : Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## Futuro

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Aguirre; lo que tú deseas es colocar una entrada AV externa a ese TV antiguo. Lo primero que debemos verificar es el diagrama del TV, tal vez pueda arrojarnos alguna luz acerca del integrado jungla si posee alguna entrada auxiliar para video exterior aunque lo dudo mucho.. se me ocurre que se use un circuito ya preparado Demodulador el cual nos permita convertir la señal de video y audio AV en una señal de RF e ingresarla por el sintonizador (por estos lares lo venden). Esta última opción es mucho más fácil. El problema solo radicaría en el Sintonizador del TV el cual tú dices que está dañado.. saludos


Gracias amigo,pero no puedo usar un modulador de rf ya que este habría que conectarse al canal 3 o 4 y este tv tiene el sintonizador malo por desgaste de los contactos(Y por acá no se consigue).Por eso me gustaría adaptarle entrada de video rca para por alli conectar DVD,Deco TDA,Señal de tv cable por medio de un VCR o VHS.Acá te adjunto el diagrama donde se puede ver los integrados,te agradezco la ayuda.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Quizás me confunda, pero ese televisor parece anterior al 88. Por esa época estuve en un taller servicio técnico de Goldstar y la sintonía era con botonera y presintonías o pulsadores con sintonía automática.
> El formato de dos mandos para sintonizar canales de VHF o UHF es mas antiguo, de no ser que fuese un modelo americano que eran mas "conservadores"  ....
> 
> Por esa época ya incorporaban SCART (euroconector), RCA y BNC para entrada de vídeo y audio.


Pues yo calcule por otros que vi en la red que era de 1.988,pero en algunas partes internas hay sellos que dicen 1.991,En la pantalla o tubo TRC dice Hecha en Mexico 1.991 y el TV dice Hecho en Venezuela por Industria GoldStar de Venezuela.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es facil entrarle a ese por audio y video.
> 
> Por aquí hay sitios con diagramas de ellos : Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


Solo se que dicen que hay que saber si es de chassis vivo o no.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda,ya que luego quiero hacer lo mismo a varios tv de mi colección Vintage,tengo a blanco y negro como unos 5 y sigo comprando,je,je,je.


----------



## sergiot

Tu primer problema es que es chasis vivo, vas atener que armar una fuente aislada, bobinado sobre el flyback o un trafo aparte, y vincular la señal externa con optoacopladores, la señal de video sale por el pin 22 La7520, el tema es que el audio se procesa adentro del mismo chip y sale a la etapa amplificadora, pero puede que puedas entrar por alguna pata y asi lograr meter el audio externo.


----------



## Futuro

sergiot dijo:


> Tu primer problema es que es chasis vivo, vas atener que armar una fuente aislada, bobinado sobre el flyback o un trafo aparte, y vincular la señal externa con optoacopladores, la señal de video sale por el pin 22 La7520, el tema es que el audio se procesa adentro del mismo chip y sale a la etapa amplificadora, pero puede que puedas entrar por alguna pata y asi lograr meter el audio externo.


Bueno amigo estoy dispuesto a realizar lo que me digan,pero parece que hay un amigo interesado en comprarmelo para decoración vintage.Si no lo vendo les aviso para comenzar la remodelación,muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tiene chasis vivo habría que entrarle el audio y el video *con transformadores adecuados.*

Por ejemplo, para audio andaría perfectamente un transformador de los antiguos modems 52k que son 600-600 Ohms , capacitor en serie con la entrada y otro con la salida , salida conectada a los dos extremos del potenciómetro de volumen.

Para video serviría un pequeño núcleo de ferrita con . . .  ¿? ¿20 y 20 espiras ? ¿40 y 40 espiras ?  a probar


----------



## moonwalker

Sí tal como dicen los colegas, no hay una GND aislada por lo que se complica un poco más el diseño. He visto Dosmetros que algunos TVs Goldstar con entrada de video y Audio externo que poseían chasis vivos se empleaba, como dice Sergiot, un optocoplador que no recuerdo su código para acoplar AV externo a los circuitos del jungla. Hice un reemplazo de unos de los optocopladores y el TV quedó funcionando bien. Ya han pasado algunos años y no he visto más de esos Goldstars..


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que una o dos vueltas de cable alrededor del la parte de ferrite del flyback, optoacopladores y listo. Los e visto no recuerdo la marca, con chasis vivo. Como dice @moonwalker .



Aca un ejemplo. Experimenta con eso del flyback


----------



## moonwalker

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que una o dos vueltas de cable alrededor del la parte de ferrite del flyback, optoacopladores y listo. Los e visto no recuerdo la marca, con chasis vivo. Como dice @moonwalker .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181057
> 
> Aca un ejemplo. Experimenta con eso del flyback


Exactamente; son esos los optocopladores de los que hablo. Gracias DJT3. Alguna vez quise experimentar con esos integrados luego de reparar un TV Goldstar que no le funcionaba la entrada de AV; Aguirre, tienes varias opciones posteadas por los colegas así que manos a la obra. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

moonwalker dijo:


> Gracias DJT3.



De nada .
Aqui un ejemplo para la alimentacion. Ojo que ya con 4 vueltas tienes alrededor de 25 voltios.
Pon una vuelta del cable (entra por un lado, y sale por el otro), un diodo rapido (algun FR103, creo) y un capacitor de 100uF por unos 25 voltios, y con un multimetro mide y ve de una vuelta en una vuelta sumando y midiendo, para no pasarte.



Fuente, por si les interesa la modificacion: - - - - El rincón de soluciones tv - - - -: Sustitución del fly-back BSC25-29 T9XX0129-R por un BSC24-01N4013F.


----------



## Futuro

Gracias amigos me quede con el tele y estoy dispuesto a la modificación.
Saludos,¿podrían orientarme por donde comenzar? El diagrama anterior es el mismo chassis pero trae un integrado 7520 y revisando bien el mio trae un circuito integrado LA7620,ya que difieren mucho les adjunto el diagrama del verdadero chassis.


----------



## sergiot

Seguis mas o menos igual, en Q201 tenes el video, en la base tenes la salida de video y el resonador de .5 para eliminar la portadora de audio, sobe el emisor tenes la salida neta de video con sincronismo incluido, el audio es otro tema, el proceso se hace adentro del chip, vas a tener que ensayar algo por fuera, lo peor que te puede pasar es que tengas que hacer un preamplificador de uno o dos transistores y meter el audio a la salida de audio o una plaqueta de audio de 1W por fuera de la placa original, no tiene mucho sentido sacrificar mucho tiempo en el original, como no vas a seguir usando el remoto o cosas asi del propio tv, pones un pote de volumen y listo.


----------



## Futuro

sergiot dijo:


> Seguis mas o menos igual, en Q201 tenes el video, en la base tenes la salida de video y el resonador de .5 para eliminar la portadora de audio, sobe el emisor tenes la salida neta de video con sincronismo incluido, el audio es otro tema, el proceso se hace adentro del chip, vas a tener que ensayar algo por fuera, lo peor que te puede pasar es que tengas que hacer un preamplificador de uno o dos transistores y meter el audio a la salida de audio o una plaqueta de audio de 1W por fuera de la placa original, no tiene mucho sentido sacrificar mucho tiempo en el original, como no vas a seguir usando el remoto o cosas asi del propio tv, pones un pote de volumen y listo.


Gracias,pero luego ¿lo del chassis vivo?
Si,bueno supongo que puedo hacer un preamplificador o mini aplificador por fuera de la placa y usar el potenciometro original del volumen del mismo tv,ese que trae un suiche de prender incorporado.
O en ultimo recurso colocar otro por la parte de atras o de un lado del tv.
Osea en la base de Q201,puedo meter la señal de video procedente del positivo de un dvd por ejemplo.


----------



## sergiot

Lo del chasis vivo sigue siendo como al principio.
El video creo que mejor lo tendrias que poner en el emisor del transistor, todo va a depender de la polaridad de la señal que sale del dvd, deberia coincidir con la del tv.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos con relación al problema de "chassis vivo" o energizado con la Red Electrica , jo personalmente haceria la opción aportada muy gentilmente por Don DJT3 , post#191 es sin dudas algun la mas acertada y prolija.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Futuro

sergiot dijo:


> Lo del chasis vivo sigue siendo como al principio.
> El video creo que mejor lo tendrias que poner en el emisor del transistor, todo va a depender de la polaridad de la señal que sale del dvd, deberia coincidir con la del tv.


Aah o.k en el emisor entonces.Sabes que ya repare el selector de canales,entonces luego de lograr la adaptación me gustaría ponerle un conmutador para escoger de la entrada de video RCA compuesta y la entrada común por RF a VHF. Estoy cuadrando todo para ponerme a eso lo mas pronto posible,me toca buscar cable blindado y ¿que otras cosas? .Muchas gracias por todo.


sergiot dijo:


> Lo del chasis vivo sigue siendo como al principio.
> El video creo que mejor lo tendrias que poner en el emisor del transistor, todo va a depender de la polaridad de la señal que sale del dvd, deberia coincidir con la del tv.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos con relación al problema de "chassis vivo" o energizado con la Red Electrica , jo personalmente haceria la opción aportada muy gentilmente por Don DJT3 , post#191 es sin dudas algun la mas acertada y prolija.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Pero ¿sería sacar de la ferrita del Flyback el voltaje para alimentar la plaquita del amplificador externo para el audio?,porque el video lo meto directo al transistor Q201.No entiendo muy bien y no quiero quemar el tv.


----------



## sergiot

No podes entrar en forma directa, sin importar a donde conectes, cuando pones a masa del tv, estas conectando a una linea de los 220V, es por eso que se tiene que aislar con el chasis del tv, la mejor opción es copiar el circuito con los opto acopladores, el bobinado sobre el nucleo del flyback es para alimentar la electronica asociada a los opto y si queres al audio, eso si, contemplá que el audio tiene un consumo importante y proporcional a la potencia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Si ya está corregido el problema del selector de canales yo no manipularía el aparato mas de lo necesario.
En el mercado hay adaptadores de vídeo compuesto a RF. La entrada de vídeo ya sea por euroconector o por conectores RCA, la convierte en salida de RF y dependiendo del modelo elegido se puede escoger el canal de salida. 
Y como debe haber un filtro capacitivo en la entrada de RF (antena) del televisor no habría problema.
Unas fotos del interior del aparato no vendrían mal.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sinó se usa ésta parte de un viejo Family Game :


----------



## DJ T3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó se usa ésta parte de un viejo Family Game :



O de una videograbadora.

Simplemente buscas un conversor de audio/video a RF, y listo. Con una fuente para celular (cargador de celular) ya puedes usar el engendro con total seguridad, por el hecho de que la entrada de antena (RF) está aislada mediante capacitores, como dijo @Pinchavalvulas .

Yo hice algo parecido, pero para extender el audio/video de un deco de DirecTV hacia otro tele sin mover el mismo, solo me llevo el control y ya


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

DJ T3 dijo:


> Simplemente buscas un conversor de audio/video a RF, y listo. Con una fuente para celular (cargador de celular) ya puedes usar el engendro con total seguridad, por el hecho de que la entrada de antena (RF) está aislada mediante capacitores, como dijo @Pinchavalvulas .


Precisamente hoy me han traído un engendro que hice para revisarlo.






Modulador de RF recuperado de un vídeo vhs. Incluye señal test (barras verticales) y ajuste de canal de salida.
Como se puede apreciar en las imágenes sirve al mismo tiempo de adaptador de señales, de base para tdt y refrigerador del mismo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , lo gran problema aca es que muy desafortunadamente lo sintonizador ( o tuner) de la TV en questón estas estropiado (dañado) por eso que un modulador de A/V no sirve en ese caso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


aguirre606 dijo:


> Pero ¿sería sacar de la ferrita del Flyback el voltaje para alimentar la plaquita del amplificador externo para el audio?,porque el video lo meto directo al transistor Q201.No entiendo muy bien y no quiero quemar el tv.


Es que cuando ustedes "saca" la tensión de alimentación del FlyBack por meo de algunas espiras esternas no hay contacto electrico (ayslado galvanicamente) con lo circuito del TV y ese estas energizado con la Red Electrica.
Ese ayslamento galvanico permite alimentar seguramente lo circuito "ayslador" conposto por lo Optos acopladores y transistores asi garantizando un funcionamento mas prolijo sin incorrer en lo riesgo de eletrocutación por parte del operador (ustesdes).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí Daniel, pero eso según el forero ya está solucionado.



aguirre606 dijo:


> Aah o.k en el emisor entonces.*Sabes que ya repare el selector de canales,entonces luego de lograr la adaptación me gustaría ponerle un conmutador para escoger de la entrada de video RCA compuesta y la entrada común por RF a VHF.*


----------



## Futuro

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si ya está corregido el problema del selector de canales yo no manipularía el aparato mas de lo necesario.
> En el mercado hay adaptadores de vídeo compuesto a RF. La entrada de vídeo ya sea por euroconector o por conectores RCA, la convierte en salida de RF y dependiendo del modelo elegido se puede escoger el canal de salida.
> Y como debe haber un filtro capacitivo en la entrada de RF (antena) del televisor no habría problema.
> Unas fotos del interior del aparato no vendrían mal.


Pues ahora lo estoy usando con un VHS y puedo ver 3 señales de TV: 
1-)La procedente de un cable coaxial desde la compañia de telecable de pago.
2-)La procedente de Television Digital Abierta mediante un deco TDT.
3-)La procedente de una antena Telescopica de VHF de TV analogica de señal libre.
Pero yo era porque creo que la señal por RCA es un poco mas nitida que una por RF.
Y les recuerdo que el proyecto era para varios televisores,ya que los colecciono,sobre todo a color y blanco y negro de los años 70 y 80.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Precisamente hoy me han traído un engendro que hice para revisarlo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181258
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181259
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181260
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181261
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181262
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181263
> Modulador de RF recuperado de un vídeo vhs. Incluye señal test (barras verticales) y ajuste de canal de salida.
> Como se puede apreciar en las imágenes sirve al mismo tiempo de adaptador de señales, de base para tdt y refrigerador del mismo.


Se ve muy bien,¿tienes el diagrama?.Si repare el sintonizador de VHF y desconecte o elimine el de UHF,ya que no se va utilizar mas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí Daniel, pero eso según el forero ya está solucionado.


Descurpe , jo no habia mirado ese post.
Bueno que una entrada de A/V es mejor que entrar por RF eso es facto y si pasa porque generalmente los moduladores de A/V disponibles en lo mercado NO son prolijos y si una solución barata (bajo costo).
Un modulador realmente prolijo son los enpleyados en una emisora de TV , ese muuuuy costoso y lejos de lo alcançe de nosotros puebres mortales , jajajaja.
Es possible injectar A/V en una TV pero es nesesario tener buenos conocimento especificos en lo funcionamento de los circuitos enpleyados en esa TV para saper hacer correctamente las modificaciones necesarias para conberter en un monitor de A/V.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3

Aqui subi algunos esquematicos, era para otro proposito (para lo del DirecTV)
Modulador Audio/Video a RF (para TV), de mono a estereo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

aguirre606 dijo:


> Se ve muy bien,¿tienes el diagrama?.Si repare el sintonizador de VHF y desconecte o elimine el de UHF,ya que no se va utilizar mas.


Los videos antiguos tenían salida de RF por el canal 2-3-4, pero los mas modernos era salida de RF por UHF del 32 al 69 (algunos mas amplio)
Tu solución usando un video como selector y modulador de entradas es la mas fácil, prácticamente lo mismo que hice yo con ese montaje.

El aparato está compuesto de un modulador de video recuperado de un video vhs bastante antíguo, que solían llevar dos módulos juntos, uno el modulador y otro el sintonizador. Los videos mas modernos sólo llevaban el sintonizador, la modulación era directa con algún circuito integrado en la placa o internamente en el sintonizador. 
Las conexiones casi siempre están serigrafiadas en la placa o en la chapa de las carcasas.
El modulador necesita 5V para el funcionamiento, así que le puse un regulador 7805 para poder aprovechar un transformador de 7,5V que había por ahí.


----------



## Futuro

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Los videos antiguos tenían salida de RF por el canal 2-3-4, pero los mas modernos era salida de RF por UHF del 32 al 69 (algunos mas amplio)
> Tu solución usando un video como selector y modulador de entradas es la mas fácil, prácticamente lo mismo que hice yo con ese montaje.
> 
> El aparato está compuesto de un modulador de video recuperado de un video vhs bastante antíguo, que solían llevar dos módulos juntos, uno el modulador y otro el sintonizador. Los videos mas modernos sólo llevaban el sintonizador, la modulación era directa con algún circuito integrado en la placa o internamente en el sintonizador.
> Las conexiones casi siempre están serigrafiadas en la placa o en la chapa de las carcasas.
> El modulador necesita 5V para el funcionamiento, así que le puse un regulador 7805 para poder aprovechar un transformador de 7,5V que había por ahí.


Me gustaria sacar el sintonizador del VHS para hacer un circuito asi como el tuyo,pero entonces supongo no funcionara con el control remoto.
Lo que ocurre es que al VHS le desmonte el mecanismo mecánico y los sensores fotosensibles,ahora cada vez que lo enciendo me toca meter la mano por donde entran los cassettes y por allí girar el contacto ese que es una ruedita tipo potenciometro cada vez que voy a ver televisión.


----------



## sergiot

No será que queres sacar el sintonizador de "vhf", o me perdí de algo??


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , la idea es sacar lo modulador de RF del Videocassetera.
Es muy facil , basta desmantelar con cuidado la cajita de mectalica que estas directamente a lo conector "F" henbra denominado "RF Out" CH03 o CH04.
Esa caixa mectalica tiene 3 o 4 terminales donde 1 es tierra o masa , los otros dos son las entradas de A/V y lo cuarto terminal es la alimentación DC ( generalmente 5,00Vcc).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí, al sacar el sintonizador te quedas sin las funciones del mando... Y no es el sintonizador lo que te hace falta, es el módulo contrario el que convierte señal de vídeo y audio en RF, el sintonizador convierte RF en señal de FI.

Puedes poner fotos del vídeo para ver si es factible.


----------



## Futuro

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, al sacar el sintonizador te quedas sin las funciones del mando... Y no es el sintonizador lo que te hace falta, es el módulo contrario el que convierte señal de vídeo y audio en RF, el sintonizador convierte RF en señal de FI.
> 
> Puedes poner fotos del vídeo para ver si es factible.


Apenas pueda desarmarlo les aviso es un LG modelo B148M.


----------



## Futuro

Amigos conseguí otro TV blanco y negro para mi colección.Es uno normalito de 12 pulgadas de 1990 marca Megatron y quisiera adaptarle entrada de video compuesto A/V.
Acá les adjunto la foto del data del integrado para que puedan orientarme,saludos y exitos.


----------



## sergiot

En el pin5 tenes la salida de video y en el 11 la de audio, el tema mas allá de saber por donde sale, es saber si los niveles y polarizaciones son equivalentes, otro tema para tener en cuenta es que si algo de eso no se cumple el separador de sincronismos no funciona y no tendrás la imagen estable en alguno o en ambos sincronismos, el audio dentro de todo sería el mas simple de todos, pero el video tiene sus cosas.


----------



## Futuro

No se si me equivoco,creo que si despego los pines 5 y 11 del integrado y soldo los positivos de un cable A/V en la placa donde deberían ir dichos pines y los negativos a masa,podría funcionar.No se,¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, para no tocar el TV, más bien utiliza un modulador de vídeo ( puedes reciclar de alguna consola antigua de family).
Y sólo resta inyectar la señal de vídeo al modulador, y lo sintonizas en CH3 o 4.


----------



## sergiot

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que no sea chasis vivo, en ese caso uno de los polos de la tensión de linea esta a masa, en ese caso no podes usar la masa del tv obviamente, se usan optoacopladores para tal fin. Por lo cual la opción del modulador seria la ideal.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> puedes reciclar de alguna consola antigua de family


----------



## DJ T3

sergiot dijo:


> Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que no sea chasis vivo, en ese caso uno de los polos de la tensión de linea esta a masa, en ese caso no podes usar la masa del tv obviamente, se usan optoacopladores para tal fin. Por lo cual la opción del modulador seria la ideal.



En algun lado del foro habia subido esa parte aislada. La vuelvo a subir.
Para el RF, utilizan capacitores de alto voltaje tanto en la entrada (pin central) como en la masa...


----------



## Futuro

Es algo similar a esto lo que quiero hacer,pero no lo entiendo muy bien.




__





						Vídeo compuesto en Mini TV 4.5" (Consulta) - RetroWiki & Cacharreo [RW]
					





					www.retrowiki.es
				






Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, para no tocar el TV, más bien utiliza un modulador de vídeo ( puedes reciclar de alguna consola antigua de family).
> Y sólo resta inyectar la señal de vídeo al modulador, y lo sintonizas en CH3 o 4.


Hola,me tocaría reformar la entrada de antena que es de tipo bifilar a plus,por una de tipo RF.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hay adaptadores para todos los gustos.


----------



## Futuro

¿Alguien del foro ha tenido la dicha de armar desde cero un televisor?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

aguirre606 dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro ha tenido la dicha de armar desde cero un televisor?


Hola a todos , antiguamente habia Kits de Radio y televisor para armar desde cero , tanbien habiam cursos a distancia ( por correo) de electronica donde alguns contenplavam Kits de radio y TV para armar como clases  practica de lo que fue ensiñado .
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


aguirre606 dijo:


> Es algo similar a esto lo que quiero hacer,pero no lo entiendo muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vídeo compuesto en Mini TV 4.5" (Consulta) - RetroWiki & Cacharreo [RW]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.retrowiki.es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola,me tocaría reformar la entrada de antena que es de tipo bifilar a plus,por una de tipo RF.


Para eso basta poner un "Balun" de 300/75 Ohmios , veer mejor aca : balun para tv - Google Search


DJ T3 dijo:


> "Para el RF, utilizan capacitores de alto voltaje tanto en la entrada (pin central) como en la masa..."


Eses capacitores son do tipo ceramico disco de algunas centienas de picoFaradios ( lo valor ezacto NO es gran inportancia , puede sener algo entre 100 y 470pF)) con ayslamento de 1 o 2 KVolts.
Su función principal es ayslar la peligrosa tensión de la RED Electrica (esa en 50 o 60 Hz) y acoplar la RF del canal ( esa en decenas o centienas de Mhz).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

aguirre606 dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro ha tenido la dicha de armar desde cero un televisor?


Puede que alguno de los que tienen algo mas de 50 años lo hayan hecho, pero lo que se hacia era unir módulos con módulos a base de tiras de cable con su conector.

Aquí en España se vendían con la marca Clarivox y no me gustaba nada repararlos porque funcionaban con tiristores y no los entendía. Eran auténticas estufas. 

Lo que te hace falta es lo que comenta @Daniel Lopes  y eso en los tv antiguos venía en la tapa dentro de la cajita en que estaba el conector de RF.


----------



## sergiot

Armar por completo un tv de forma era casi imposible, pero si se compraban placas pre-armadas y se ensamblaban, recuerdo muchos en el comienzo de los tv a color de los 80 en Argentina, y eran muy malos algunos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En la época de los valvulares vendían los chasis armados , así que era cuestión de ponerle gabinete y tubo , mayormente era el Wells Gardner . . .  yo no fuí  !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Yo armé con el chasis de uno, el mueble de otro y el tubo de un tercero. Uno Iberia, otro thomson creo y el otro no recuerdo, todo valvular.
Mi viejo me traía los que le regalaban (para quitárselos de enmedio) y como no tenía apenas conocimientos pues jugaba al mecano con calambrazos, fogonazos y zumbidos incluidos, era mas divertido que solo atornillar chapitas. 
Ahí veíamos las pelis beta del videoclub. . . . .  parezco mayor de lo que soy con mis batallitas 

Si recordara donde lo tengo le haría fotos a un filtro de esos que venían en el conector.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

sergiot dijo:


> Armar por completo un tv de forma era casi imposible, pero si se compraban placas pre-armadas y se ensamblaban, recuerdo muchos en el comienzo de los tv a color de los 80 en Argentina, y eran muy malos algunos.


A titulo de conocimento y curiosidad esa enpresa aca : Heathkit - Wikipedia vendia todos tipos possible de equipamentos electronico en forma de Kit para montar en casa desde cero , nada de integración de tarjetas lista para uso.
La montagen de la ( o las ) tarjetas de circuito mas la calibración y ayustes nesesarios para funcionar como si debe eras todo  por cuenta  del constructor.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Futuro

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo armé con el chasis de uno, el mueble de otro y el tubo de un tercero. Uno Iberia, otro thomson creo y el otro no recuerdo, todo valvular.
> Mi viejo me traía los que le regalaban (para quitárselos de enmedio) y como no tenía apenas conocimientos pues jugaba al mecano con calambrazos, fogonazos y zumbidos incluidos, era mas divertido que solo atornillar chapitas.
> Ahí veíamos las pelis beta del videoclub. . . . .  parezco mayor de lo que soy con mis batallitas
> 
> Si recordara donde lo tengo le haría fotos a un filtro de esos que venían en el conector.


Osea que eras todo un Frankenstain je,je,je.


----------



## DJ T3

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Eses capacitores son do tipo ceramico disco de algunas centienas de picoFaradios ( lo valor ezacto NO es gran inportancia , puede sener algo entre 100 y 470pF)) con ayslamento de 1 o 2 KVolts.
> Su función principal es ayslar la peligrosa tensión de la RED Electrica (esa en 50 o 60 Hz) y acoplar la RF del canal ( esa en decenas o centienas de Mhz).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Para curiosisdad de algunos. Si alguno de esos capacitores se ponian en corto o no existia, saltaba el fusible/llave termica al conectar con el coaxial del tv por cable.
No tengo idea la razon, pero quizas alguna descarga a tierra del cable que junto al chasis vivo (masa conectada a fase, en vez de a neutro) hacia el corto...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Y cuando la instalación eléctrica no estaba bien, que era la mayoría de los casos, el que saltaba era el dueño del aparato 
    
Y si el televisor tenia pintura metalizada o demasiados remates adornos de metal... con acercarte a varios centímetros te ponía en tu sitio marcando su territorio.


----------

